# pain in the ass...



## Mr.MojoRisin'

A "pain in the ass" is an annoying or tedious thing.  For example, "driving in rush hour traffic is a pain in the ass".  I'm wondering how to say "pain in the ass" in Tagalog.  My best guess is "buwisit".  Is this correct? & if it's not, please let me know what the right definition is.  Thank you for your attention to this matter.  I look forward to your response.


----------



## Pertinax

I think that "nakakabagot" (i.e. "exasperating") is a better match here.  "buwisit" (from Chinese "bo ui sit") literally describes the superstitious effects of an immoral act: the act taints the surroundings in which it was committed and brings bad luck to the places subsequently visited by the perpetrator.


----------



## Lovestotravel

Also, you may use "nakakainis".


----------

